
Ask HN: Share with me your favorite recipe - bobblywobbles
I am building an open recipe database, with many more features. I would like to receive your favorite recipes so I can include them in the data set and work out my initial architecture.
======
johnsonjo
I’m an American, but my favorite dish is from the Philippines. I lived there
for about a year doing a religious service mission. Anyways, the dish is
called Bicol Express named after Bicolanos (people of Bicol [which is a city
in the Phillipines]) they like this dish really spicy, but most Filipinos
prefer a more mild version. Here’s a recipe from this site [1] that turns out
pretty well which seemed pretty mild to me though has a nice enough kick to
it. Here in The States I usually just skip the ampalaya, vetsin, and bagoong
(alamang) or shrimp paste. Because of preferences and because some of those
things are hard to find in American grocery stores and the closest Asian store
is pretty far from me. All the following is from the site I mentioned above

“””

Ingredients:

1 med. Eggplant, cut in 1" slices

1 med. Ampalaya, cut in 1" slices

6 pieces red pepper cut in 1/2" slices

6 pieces chili finger (sili)

1 cup coconut milk (first extract)

1 cup coconut milk (second extract)

4 cloves garlic minced

1 med. onion

1/2 to 3/4 kilogram pork, sliced small

1 tbsp Bagoong (alamang) or shrimp paste

2 tablespoons cooking oil

salt

vetsin

Cooking Procedure: Sauté the garlic, onion, pork, shrimp, and bagoong Add
second extract of coconut milk and bring to a boil Simmer until pork is
halfway cooked Add the vegetables (including the peppers and chili fingers)
Add first extract of coconut milk and bring to a boil Simmer until cooked Add
salt, vetsin to desired taste

Hot Tip: I prefer freshly extracted coconut milk rather than processed-canned
coconut milk. If you want it to be super spicy-hot, add more red chilies

“””

[1]: [https://lahatsarap.blogspot.com/2011/08/bicol-express-
recipe...](https://lahatsarap.blogspot.com/2011/08/bicol-express-recipe.html)

~~~
johnsonjo
If I had to describe it in two words I would say it’s kind of like a mild
‘coconut curry’. Kind of similar to some Thai food I’ve had that was given
that exact two word name. I also usually use more or less one to two Serrano
peppers usually instead of the chili fingers.

